# Anybody started football conditioning yet?



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't play football but I have started training for cross country.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah we have been lifting and conditioning for about 4 weeks now. we lift then do bleachers, 110's, drills, and stuff like that.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

My 11 yr old is already running and doing P90X plyometrics!!! He is already 5'1"152 lbs..Feed and they will grow!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

We started about three weeks ago. We been lifting and running. Cant't wait to get some pads on!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

my friend in the next county over from me has but we don't start practice until july 19th plus we really don't have alot of conditioning anyway


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

We started 3 days ago. I'm 5'11" and weigh like 175. Do P90X also.

AK13


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

We started the first of this month with weight lifting. Last week we just did one hellacious camp that just about killed me. Had a blast though knockin some kids around. Conditioning starts next month, then on to two-a-days, practice, and games.

FWIW, I'm 5'8 180#'s. Worlds smallest lineman.


----------



## Archeryoung (Jul 1, 2010)

I am because we start the day season ends and don't stop until 2 weeks before it begins.ukey:


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Diamond_Archer said:


> Don't play football but I have started training for cross country.


same here. technically training started 2 weeks after the season ended last year for us. lol


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

we only get two weeks off in the year were getting ready for three weeks of two a days


----------



## D-S (Jul 30, 2010)

I've started football conditioning, but i dont think it's the kind you are thinking of


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

football conditioning started 3 years ago
freshman year everybody on the football team lifts all year
but camp starts tonight


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yep. I'm up to 8 beers per game, and can sit in my chair without getting up to pee for a at least a whole quarter.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

bsites9 said:


> Yep. I'm up to 8 beers per game, and can sit in my chair without getting up to pee for a at least a whole quarter.


alright!!!:darkbeer:


----------

